# Roads to Wast water in Lakes?



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hiya,

We want to go to wast water but are worried about the tiny roads that lead to it...has anybody been in a motorhome and was it awful? We are new to it you see so no experience!!

Thanks


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Have you tried the site search facility?
If not, it may help you. I've just put Wast Water into 'search' and got 6 or 8 topics come up.

Reading through those might be fruitful.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
We stayed at a site in Nether Wasdale near Wast Water (Church Stile Farm I think) in May this year in an 8 meter Burstner. Yes the roads are tight ( and steep in places if you attempt one of the passes) but if you go steady it is not a problem.
Out of season I don't think you would have too much trouble but I don't think I'd like to attempt it in high season!!
We also stayed at a lovely CL on the banks of Lake Coniston and were parked yards from the edge of the lake with walks in both directions.
Enjoy your trip - its a beautiful spot.
Sally


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

*What is a cl?*

Hiya,

You can tell im new...what is a cl? Also do you know the name of the site in Conniston?

Thanks


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

DONT try and get to Wast water by motorhome - the car park is tiny , when full will offer you NO turning - we went to the lakes in our m/home but we towed our car - ESSENTIAL we felt for the lakes unless you like lots of scratches on your van from being attacked by thorn bushes as you bury yourself in the hedge to pass other vehicles. ( i dont like scratches as I'm anally retentive about my new van!!!!!!! ) 

Wast Water is beautiful and well worth a vsit though it's reputation as the most inaccessible of all the lakes is well deseved!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: What is a cl?*



cole said:


> Hiya,
> 
> You can tell im new...what is a cl? Also do you know the name of the site in Conniston?
> 
> Thanks


Nicole a CL is a Certified Location... same as a CS (Certified Site). Its the caravan & camping club and caravan clubs name for sites that are privately owned and run. Normally have a limit of 5 units max and basic facilities.

If your not already, I advise joining one of the clubs. I prefer the c&cc... they seem easier going.

Once you join, you get a big book with all the CL/CS's in... they are generally good value too, most under £10 a night.

If you decide to join c&cc, pm me for my membership number, I get a free gift! :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi last time I drove to Wastwater I followed a large ramshackle coach up the side of Wast Water I stopped at the parking place a little before the end of Wast Water I think the coach went on as far as Wasdale Head.

My route was from Gosforth, Nether Wasdale, Wasdale hall 

the attached photograph (from a much earlier trip) I think shows the narrower road that comes in at right angles to the Wast Water road and comes from Buckbarrow


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We had no problems getting to Nether Wasdale - other than the roads are narrow and you have to be prpared to reverse occasionally. We stayed at the campsite there and cycled down to Wasdale Head along the side of Wastwater. Nice pub ther and also 2 close to the camp site.
The CL near Coniston was Hoathwaite Farm - no facilities but the views made up for it - the lake immediately in front of you and The Old Man towering behind you. We spent a sunny week there and finally had to drag ourselves onward.
Sally


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hoathwaite Farm also has an ordinary campsite, open to anyone and right on the Lakeshore. Strictly speaking it's only open to tents but as the owner said, if you arrive in a motorhome and put some sort of tent up (needn't sleep in it) who is to say what vehicle you have arrived in? We did this and camped right by the lake.


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

*wast water*

Hi been to wast water many times in my van (7 metre hymer) parked at the car park near to wasdale hotel woke up by warders in the morning the last time saying we should not park over night, however the nat trust site now has some hardstanding for motorhomes, right at the bottom of scarfell, great place for walking.
Hope this is of some use


----------

